# 1996 nissan maxima ac wont work



## mpennington (Apr 29, 2009)

my 96 maxima the ac wont work just wondering if any suggestions


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

So is it:

Not blowing cold air?
Not blowing air at all?
Not operational at all?


----------

